
Show HN: OS X menu bar app for managing your boot2docker VM - nickgartmann
http://boot2docker-status.nickgartmann.com/
======
leehro
Thanks, I'm always wondering if boot2docker is running, this is great to have
at a glance.

However, I think the click action is mystery meat. I expect when I click a
menu bar item that I get a menu showing more details and actions. The way it
works now, one click kills my VM, which is not a great UX for something
between a bunch of other status icons.

Also,

> Just click the whale, and you're off to the races.

doesn't really communicate what happens.

~~~
chrishas35
+1 for click to result in a dropdown.

Great functionality and information! Just needs a bit of tweaking to the UX.

------
peregrine
I think I have an older version of boot2docker installed or it's in some sort
of weird state, because it goes to loading then crashed.

Either way this is very helpful, always hated having that thing running when I
did not need it.

EDIT: I know this guy IRL.

------
fit2rule
The icons are poorly designed, in my opinion - its very difficult to tell what
exactly is happening by the icon. On my Mac, I have my Finder color set to
black, and the little whale icon is completely indistinguishable. It looks
like white-noise. So, some feedback: add some color to the GUI, like "RED =
stopped, GREEN = running, AMBER = changing state" perhaps ..

~~~
outworlder
Remember, colorblind users are rather common.

------
SureshG
For some reason i am still on OS X 10.9.5. It requires OS X 10.10 or later.
Any chance to support OS X 10.9.x ?

~~~
nickgartmann
I'll look into lowering the version requirement

------
cpursley
Nice, I was looking for something like this the other day.

------
alfonsodev
hi nickgartmann, thanks for sharing this. Is there is chance that this feature
is merged into boot2docker mac installer?

~~~
nickgartmann
If only I had control over that kind of decision ;)

~~~
ewindisch
Putting a license file on this would be helpful. b2d itself is Apache 2.0
licensed...

